

Angry Nerds: Copyright Theft Is Bad, When It Happens To People We Like - sriramk
http://pandodaily.com/2012/01/28/angry-nerds-copyright-theft-is-bad-when-it-happens-to-people-we-like/

======
bediger
Copying isn't theft. At best, it's "infringement". See
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dowling_v._United_States_%28198...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dowling_v._United_States_%281985%29)

Please don't try to bring back the false-to-fact concept of "intellectual
property". Independent invention happens all the time. Who gets to own such an
idea? The first person to think of it? No, the first person to file on.
Morally, that's just rubbish. Wait, the person who thought the hardest should
get ownership. Bah, humbug.

~~~
sriramk
I think Paul Carr is trying to make the point that the anger in the Curebit
case is hypocritical since we (the big 'we') defend similar behavior when done
to Hollywood or the music behavior.

